# flying and how to pack car seat



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

My other airplane thread got me thinking - I'm checking my carseat - so do I need to pack it? What do I put it in? A garbage bag?

Thanks for helping


----------



## Hannahsmummy (Oct 12, 2006)

We have never wrapped our car seat when checking it. Reason being that it is used on the way to the airport.
We've never had a problem and it has been on at least 20 flights.

If you were worried a garbage bag or bubble wrap would both work fine. Just make sure that whatever you use is well secured and that there are no bits or ends sticking out that coule get caught in anything.

Have a good trip!


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

Luggage gets really chucked around my friend who has been a luggage loader tells me. I wouldn't cargo check it at all. Gate check it; that way it's carried onto the plane and carried off by you and isn't kicked and thrown around.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

We use a car seat travel bag. It's sortof like a duffel bag shaped for a car seat. It wasn't terrifically expensive and it's sturdy enough that I'm confident about it standing up to baggage handlers. I've heard stories about checked carseats getting destroyed when their straps caught in machinery and wouldn't feel confident in a garbage bag or bubble wrap preventing that, since those materials would tear easily.

The travel bag is also handy for carrying the carseats in and out of the airports when our hands are full of kids and other luggage. It has a long shoulder strap and you can sling the whole seat on your back.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Nana sewed a huge duffel bag out of denim with long ties we could drag it by. And definately gate check it. it's more likely to arrive where and when you do!


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

This topic is probably stale, but we used a backpack cover (waterproof "jacket" thing that covers an internal frame pack for overnight/multiday hikes) which covered most of the seat and velcroed together across the back leaving a narrow gap(we were checking a Britax Boulevard) Also, we asked for a bunch of fragile stickers, even though I doubt they treat fragile luggage much differently...


----------

